# Surly Long Haul Trucker



## BentChainring (Jun 23, 2005)

Anyone own this frame?

I am thinking of upgrading my commuter. It is currently a converted Specialized Hardrock MTB using 650c wheels. I would also like to use this bike as my touring bike, which is why I like the Trucker. The plan would be to build up this frame with the components from the MTB, mainly the drivetrain, brakes, etc.

Any thoughts? I would like to do my first cycle tour this spring in April from Los Angeles to Santa Cruz, CA, any other suggestions would be great too.

Thanks!


----------



## bigbill (Feb 15, 2005)

The mechanics at the LBS park their commuters out front. I think it's good marketing and an encouragement to commute. One of the guys has a long haul trucker with XT components and bar end shifters. It makes a nice setup with panniers and lights. Twenty six inch wheels are super strong and there is an abundance of cheap 26" slicks. If I remember right you are relatively tall, would a 26" wheel bike look like a skateboard under you?


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

bigbill said:


> The mechanics at the LBS park their commuters out front. I think it's good marketing and an encouragement to commute. One of the guys has a long haul trucker with XT components and bar end shifters. It makes a nice setup with panniers and lights. Twenty six inch wheels are super strong and there is an abundance of cheap 26" slicks. If I remember right you are relatively tall, would a 26" wheel bike look like a skateboard under you?




54 and smaller use 26" wheels, 56 and larger are 700c


----------



## commutenow (Sep 26, 2004)

*yes*

you should get the frame I Ithink it will be a bike you will like.


----------



## StageHand (Dec 27, 2002)

I haven't sold one that the customer didn't like.


----------



## BentChainring (Jun 23, 2005)

bigbill said:


> The mechanics at the LBS park their commuters out front. I think it's good marketing and an encouragement to commute. One of the guys has a long haul trucker with XT components and bar end shifters. It makes a nice setup with panniers and lights. Twenty six inch wheels are super strong and there is an abundance of cheap 26" slicks. If I remember right you are relatively tall, would a 26" wheel bike look like a skateboard under you?


I am 5'11.

My current rig is a converted MTB running 650C's (26x1), If I stay with that (replacing this MTB frame with another), Ill only need to swap frames, seeing as I would like to get rid of the suspension fork. 

This is my commuter, so I am torn. I am half sold on finding an older MTB frame (I think I have one at my parents place that would work) and upgrading to bullhorns and brifters. Or to upgrade to a Surly frame and go with 700C's. 

Couple reasons for the conversion:
650C's are virtually impossible to find in the real world. Easy to find on the internet. 
The suspension fork looks stupid, and is heavy.
The frame is heavy
It looks dumb 

http://gallery.roadbikereview.com/showphoto.php?photo=57269&size=big&cat=500&ppuser=247857


----------



## rcnute (Dec 21, 2004)

Get it. You will have no regrets.


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

what's wrong with the frame? if it's just the fork, you can easily find a rigid for it


----------



## roadfix (Jun 20, 2006)

I've got one. It's a 52.
I ordered the frame from my LBS several years ago and built it up mostly from mtb parts I already had on hand, mostly XT components.

I've swapped bars on this bike several times since this photo was taken over three years ago.









current bar/stem set up......Salsa hi rise stem and Salsa Bell Lap bars:


----------



## BentChainring (Jun 23, 2005)

FatTireFred said:


> what's wrong with the frame? if it's just the fork, you can easily find a rigid for it


Would have to be a 29" fork since its a hardtail. So 700C front wheel with a 650C rear. Negative ghostrider.


----------



## BentChainring (Jun 23, 2005)

MMM... Complete Bikes may rival in cost... I kinda like the Jamis Auruora too...


----------



## seabass (Feb 15, 2007)

I think the LHT is an awesome bike and if the Salsa Fargo had not come out, I would probably own one. I LOVE Surly products.

For me, disc brakes, much taller headtube and mongo tire clearance (the LHT has really good clearance as well) made the Fargo a better choice. If those things don't matter, get the LHT.


----------



## gutfiddle (Apr 27, 2006)

I <3 my LHT, i am 5'11 and ride a 56cm everyday and it is a very comfortable ride, not the fastest but I can ride it all day. I bought the complete bike from JensonUSA for $900, I think they've gone up a bit now. Anyway, I'm very happy with it as a commuter but havnt done any touring with it, YET.


----------



## gutfiddle (Apr 27, 2006)

roadfix said:


> I've got one. It's a 52.
> I ordered the frame from my LBS several years ago and built it up mostly from mtb parts I already had on hand, mostly XT components.
> 
> I've swapped bars on this bike several times since this photo was taken over three years ago.


sweet bike, i like it all blacked out like that.


----------



## kiwisimon (Oct 30, 2002)

gutfiddle said:


> sweet bike, i like it all blacked out like that.


bar cons with a clean look as well.


----------



## BentChainring (Jun 23, 2005)

How do yalls like the bar end shifters? Are they friction/index? or just friction?


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

They index quite well.. but I'm used to down tubes so I don't use them


----------



## BentChainring (Jun 23, 2005)

Dave Hickey said:


> They index quite well.. but I'm used to down tubes so I don't use them


What?

Dont they make downtube shifters that index? Or you mean you use the downtube shifters rather than the bar end?


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

I prefer downtubes over bar ends... They both work well for indexing...


----------



## gutfiddle (Apr 27, 2006)

BentChainring said:


> What?
> 
> Dont they make downtube shifters that index? Or you mean you use the downtube shifters rather than the bar end?


I was worried about that myself before i bought my LHT but now it is quite natural and i shift w/ my ring and pinky finger w/ my hands in the drops w/out having to look or think about it. The bar end shifters index just as good as STI shifters and if something is outta whack you can change it to friction shifting.

//i did try to shift by pushing my brake levers over for awhile to no avail.


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

*index*



BentChainring said:


> What?
> 
> Dont they make downtube shifters that index? Or you mean you use the downtube shifters rather than the bar end?


The newer Dura-Ace downtube and bar-end shifters are both indexed, but they can be set to friction mode as well. Also the left shifter that controls the front derailleur is friction.

I've been using indexed Dura-Ace DT shifters for a while, and they work very nicely. I'm switching to DA bar-end shifters on my new commuter, so I will soon find out how they work, but I've heard nothing but good things about them.


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

BentChainring said:


> MMM... Complete Bikes may rival in cost... I kinda like the Jamis Auruora too...




that's a pretty whack bar/shifter setup for mfger's model


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 20, 2007)

gutfiddle said:


> //i did try to shift by pushing my brake levers over for awhile to no avail.


Haha! I snapped the wiper control stalk off on a Nissan Sentra once because I was used to the column shifter in my Toyota.


----------



## Scot_Gore (Jan 25, 2002)

BentChainring said:


> What?
> 
> Dont they make downtube shifters that index? Or you mean you use the downtube shifters rather than the bar end?


If you get the LHT complete directly from Surley. The front rings come friction and the back is indexed. Building yourself.....you decide.

Scot


----------



## BentChainring (Jun 23, 2005)

Two questions:

Whats the deal with the bar end shifters?
and
Why is it that Shimano only makes 9 speed Downtube shifters in the "dura-ace" catagory at $90 a set?!?!


----------



## sometimerider (Sep 21, 2007)

BentChainring said:


> Whats the deal with the bar end shifters?


Some folks consider brifters too complex to depend on for touring. Plus the bar ends can be put into non-indexed mode - allowing them to work even with wonky dérailleurs, etc.

Another issue is that tourers generally want really wide range gearing. That usually means a MTB cassette, which implies 9 (or fewer) speed shifting. (Although IRD sells pricey wide range 10 speed cassettes.)


----------



## MrTiles (Feb 28, 2005)

I had been running a 1x8 set up for about 4 years on my surly using a da barend shifter. I liked it for the most part. just recently switched to flat bars and I'm running an xt thumbie and modified my xtr 11/34 8-speed cassette to a 7 speed cassette just using a spacer in place of the smallest cog. I REALLY like this set up now for the light local commuting and touring I'm doing.


----------



## H.Bicycletus (Apr 16, 2006)

*+++1 for LHT*

LHT is a superb tourer/commuter. Not the lightest, perhaps, but a very sweet ride for fully loaded, self contained tours or general commuting. No regrets whatsoever. . .


King headset
Ritchie Classic bars
DA bar-end shifters
Thompson stem
King hubs
DT 1.1 wheels
Panaracer T-Serv for Messenger 700x28 tires
Paul Touring Canti brakes
Cane Creek SCR-5 levers
Aliante Gamma saddle
Thompson seatpost
XT rear der.
XT 11-34 cassette
old LX FD
Sugino 172.5 triple w/ 24-36-48 
Minewt Dual headlight
Dinotte 140L tailight
Planet Bike Fred fenders
Axiom rack


----------



## bolandjd (Sep 12, 2008)

*Me too*

Been commuting on my LHT for a little over six months now. Love it. Can't beat it for general, non-competitive, road riding. The complete is a heck of a good deal. The barends did take a bit of getting used to, but once I "figured them out", they're great. Never even think about needing integrated shifters. I've found I like the barends better in friction mode - shifts are smoother and faster and I like the feeling of engaging with the machinery in a way you don't with indexed shifting - sort of like the different between stick shift and automatic in a car. Bottom line is you won't be disappointed with a Long Haul Trucker.


----------



## Pigtire (May 26, 2004)

I love mine. If I would have just one bike it will be the LHT. I bought it for some light touring in mind but it hasn't happened yet. Maybe one day if I could get my mind to it. Highly recommended.


----------



## bolandjd (Sep 12, 2008)

Pigtire said:


> I love mine. If I would have just one bike it will be the LHT. I bought it for some light touring in mind but it hasn't happened yet. Maybe one day if I could get my mind to it. Highly recommended.


Nice bike. Monstercross is awesome. :23: If you don't mind me asking, what tires are you running there and how do you like them?


----------



## Pigtire (May 26, 2004)

bolandjd said:


> Nice bike. Monstercross is awesome. :23: If you don't mind me asking, what tires are you running there and how do you like them?



Thanks. The tires are Continental Twister Pros. They list it as 28 x 1.6 but it seems a tad smaller but I do like them a lot. Light, fast rolling and corners very well. I might try something bigger in the future. A Bonty XR 1.8?


----------



## bolandjd (Sep 12, 2008)

Pigtire said:


> Thanks. The tires are Continental Twister Pros. They list it as 28 x 1.6 but it seems a tad smaller but I do like them a lot. Light, fast rolling and corners very well. I might try something bigger in the future. A Bonty XR 1.8?


Thanks. They look good. I've seen good feedback on the Bonty XR Jones 1.8 elsewhere on the forum. Another one that supposedly works well with the LHT is the Panaracer Firecross 700c x 45mm.


----------



## holy cromoly (Nov 9, 2008)

Pigtire said:


> I love mine. If I would have just one bike it will be the LHT. I bought it for some light touring in mind but it hasn't happened yet. Maybe one day if I could get my mind to it. Highly recommended.


That looks like it's somewhere up in Sullivan or Westridge Fireroads before reaching D.Mullholland?

Nice LHT. I am looking at putting one together as a fireroad bike for the Santa Monicas.


----------



## Pigtire (May 26, 2004)

holy cromoly said:


> That looks like it's somewhere up in Sullivan or Westridge Fireroads before reaching D.Mullholland?
> 
> Nice LHT. I am looking at putting one together as a fireroad bike for the Santa Monicas.



That is correct. Post your LHT when you are done.


----------



## bolandjd (Sep 12, 2008)

BentChainring said:


> Two questions:
> 
> Whats the deal with the bar end shifters? *+1 to what everyone else said.*
> and
> Why is it that Shimano only makes 9 speed Downtube shifters in the "dura-ace" catagory at $90 a set?!?! *They are Dura-Ace because in this day and age, they are primarily marketted for use on aerobars on triatholon/TT bikes. Serious racers apparently only use Dura Ace  I'm sure you can find them cheaper than $90. At rivbike.com, they are $75, as are Rivendell's "Silver" shifters, which are another well-rated barcon shifter.[/*QUOTE]


----------



## Henry Porter (Jul 25, 2006)

gutfiddle said:


> I <3 my LHT, i am 5'11 and ride a 56cm everyday and it is a very comfortable ride, not the fastest but I can ride it all day. I bought the complete bike from JensonUSA for $900, I think they've gone up a bit now. Anyway, I'm very happy with it as a commuter but havnt done any touring with it, YET.


Gut, what model of panniers are those? I'm looking to pick some up.


----------



## BentChainring (Jun 23, 2005)

Henry Porter said:


> Gut, what model of panniers are those? I'm looking to pick some up.


Topeak

http://www.topeak.com/products/Bags/MTXTrunkBagDXP


----------



## Hippienflipflops (Aug 21, 2007)

pigtire...what bars are those? my brother was asking me about those just the other day.

thanks


----------



## Pigtire (May 26, 2004)

Hippienflipflops said:


> pigtire...what bars are those? my brother was asking me about those just the other day.
> 
> thanks


Their the On One Midge bars. Thanks


----------



## KeatonR (Jun 2, 2005)

roadfix said:


> I've got one. It's a 52.
> I ordered the frame from my LBS several years ago and built it up mostly from mtb parts I already had on hand, mostly XT components.
> 
> I've swapped bars on this bike several times since this photo was taken over three years ago.
> ...


Beautiful bike. Mine's that same green, but it doesn't look quite as sharp as yours, with all of that black. 

What kind of rack is that?


----------



## roadfix (Jun 20, 2006)

KeatonR said:


> What kind of rack is that?


Thanks. That rack is the Tubus Vega.


----------



## trailbuck (Nov 29, 2006)

Here is a list of components I’ve purchased, including the LHT frame. I purchased everything over a period of one year. I have everything on the list except for the cable sets. They will be in by the end of the week or the beginning of next week. I plan on starting the build when the cables come in. I wanted to take a photo of all the parts laid -out together before I start the build.
This may not help with the O.P.’s question, but it’s input as to what others are doing. I plan to take photos of the build and share them here as I go.


----------



## roadfix (Jun 20, 2006)

^^^ Nice, complete list of components. I don't think you left anything out.


----------

